# Report: Suns expected to sign RFA Brandon Knight to 5-yr/$70M deal



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Eric Bledsoe's summer-long stand-off with the Suns last year might have streamlined their free agency situation this summer with Brandon Knight.
> 
> The (Racine, Wis.) Journal-Times reported that Knight, the former Milwaukee Bucks player, will sign with Phoenix for a five-year, $70 million contact, the same terms that Bledsoe accepted from Phoenix five days before Suns training camp in September.
> 
> ...



http://www.azcentral.com/story/spor...suns-brandon-knight-deal-report-nba/29450915/


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Expect Knight NOT to sign until the Suns have already spent their cap space on free agents to improve the team. The Suns currently have just under $13 million to spend as long as Knight only counts $8.9 million as a "cap hold" on his Bird Rights.
> 
> The Suns can spend anything on the free agent market up their cap, and then exceed the cap in the re-signing of Knight to a larger annual contract than the $8.9 million cap hold.


http://www.brightsideofthesun.com/2...re-sign-brandon-knight-to-same-5-70-deal-they


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

WELL ALRIGHTY


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Nice of Knight to let the team build before resigning him.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Overpaid but Anthony Davis did just get $145mil, so... I don't knew what to think anymore.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hyperion said:


> Overpaid but Anthony Davis did just get $145mil, so... I don't knew what to think anymore.


TV deal coming soon and expected raise in cap will make this seem like a bargain. At least still nowhere near MAX of 90M.


----------

